# Ps4 vs Xbox One: differenze, prezzo, quale scegliere. La prova



## admin (16 Novembre 2013)

Ps4 vs Xbox 4. La sfida tra le due console di nuova generazione targate Sony e Microsoft sta per partire. L'Xbox arriverà per prima nei negozi italiani. Sarà acquistabile dal prossimo Venerdì 22 Novembre. La Playstation avviverà una settimana dopo.

La redazione di Repubblica ha provato, in anteprima, le due console (non i versione completamente definitiva).

Ecco le prime impressioni e le differenze:

Prezzo

- Xbox One 499 euro

- PS4 399 Euro

Le due console si somigliano molto, anche per quanto riguarda i punti negativi: nessuna delle due supporta i giochi delle precedenti generazioni (PS3 e Xbox 360). Rispetto alle macchine precedenti, però, in questa generazione si riuscirà a sfruttare pienamente le console in tempi rapidi. Ora Si conoscono già gli strumenti per creare i videogame.


La Ps4 è più sottile e leggera. Il Joypad è migliore rispetto a quello della PS3: più compatto. I materiali e le finiture sono di buona qualità. Presenta anche un altoparlante che riproduce anche i suoni dei giochi. I menù delle schermate sembrano essere inferiori a quelli della PS3. 


Xbox One: Più pesante e più "grassa". Il Joypad è simile a quello della 360. Menù simili a quelli di Windows 8. A differenza della PS4, la console Microsoft ha il Kinect (che forse giustifica i 100 euro in più) che percepisce i movimenti del corpo e riceve comandi vocali. Mantiene in memoria i profili e riconosce le persone. Il Kinect sarà in grado di individuare gli stati d'animo di chi sta giocando. 


Giochi e grafica:


Xbox One in vantaggio per le esclusive: Motorsport 5, Ryse, Dead Rising 3. La Playstation risponde con Killzone: Shadow Fall e Knack. Si tratta, comunque, di titoli buoni ma non eccezionali. Non stupiscono e non lasciano a bocca aperta. 


Per quanto riguarda i titoli disponibili per entrambe le console, PS4 è in vantaggio: la memoria più veloce e il SO più snello permettono di fruire i videogiochi con una definizione migliore. 

Foto


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Novembre 2013)

PS4 senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2013)

devo riflettere...tendo sicuramente al ps4 ma ora non riesco a prenderla...tra 2 mesetti se metto da parte un pò di cash


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2013)

Conviene aspettare.


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2013)

PS4 senza dubbio. Comunque se i giochi della PS3 fossero girati sulla nuova console l'avrei anche presa immediatamente. Purtroppo non è cosi, quindi di certo non spendo 400 sacchi per una console che di fatto come giochi non mi offre praticamente nulla, sicuramente la PS3 ora come ora mi offre di più, sia come giochi nuovi che qualcuno di vecchietto. 

Quindi minimo un anno prima che ci pensi passa. Che ci pensi, non che la prenda di certo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Novembre 2013)

Scontato dire che è meglio aspettare, anche perchè devo comprarmi tanti giochi della precedente generazione che per colpa di Fifa e la mia voglia di platinare ho lasciato sugli scaffali e non li ho mai acquistati.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Novembre 2013)

Io l'ho prenotata da tempo la PS4, risparmiando 70 pezzi per il secondo controller visto che me lo regaleranno quelli di euronics


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Novembre 2013)

dopo l'uscita della play4, i giochi della ps3 subiranno un sostanziale abbassamento di prezzo o rimarranno pressochè identici a prima?


----------



## juventino (16 Novembre 2013)

Prenotata la PS4 da mesi ormai.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dopo l'uscita della play4, i giochi della ps3 subiranno un sostanziale abbassamento di prezzo o rimarranno pressochè identici a prima?


Abbasseranno ovviamente i prezzi, certo, per giochi come GTA V bisogna aspettare ancora molto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2013)

PS4 e basta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2013)

Non so ragazzi... io non ne ho la più pallida idea. Al momento ho sostenuto un sacco di spese e mi rompe un po' spendere anche per la console e la tv (sì perché dovrei prendere anche quella visto che casa mia è ancora il festival del tubo a raggi catodici).


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2013)

Aspettate, aspettate. Le prime console di tutte le generazioni precedenti hanno sempre avuto problemi di surriscaldamento, led rossi, etc etc.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aspettate, aspettate. Le prime console di tutte le generazioni precedenti hanno sempre avuto problemi di surriscaldamento, led rossi, etc etc.



C'è da dire che le nuove console saranno praticamente dei PC,quindi *in teoria* non dovrebbero esserci grossi problemi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Novembre 2013)

PS4 a Marzo in bundle con Ifamous Second Son


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dopo l'uscita della play4, i giochi della ps3 subiranno un sostanziale abbassamento di prezzo o rimarranno pressochè identici a prima?



Più che altro mi chiedo se la PS3 in generale subirà un abbassamento di prezzo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io l'ho prenotata da tempo la PS4, *risparmiando 70 pezzi per il secondo controller visto che me lo regaleranno quelli di euronics*



i parenti...

cmq sicuramene PS4, ma fra tipo 3-4 anni...l'Xbox non ha la tradizione della Play ed è sempre stata inferiore
i Giappi sono micidiali
secondo voi questa PS4 sarà un bene per quelli della PS3? Scenderanno i prezzi o nò?


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me al momento la cosa migliore è acquistare la console che non si possiede, Ps3 o 360, per giocare tutti i migliori titoli di questa generazione. Tra un paio di settimane i prezzi scenderanno alla grande. E buttate un occhio anche all'usato, si faranno ottimi affari.


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dopo l'uscita della play4, i giochi della ps3 subiranno un sostanziale abbassamento di prezzo o rimarranno pressochè identici a prima?



Per me non si abbassano affatto... fondamentalmente la ps3 rimane la console principale ora come ora, anche quando uscirà la 4.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aspettate, aspettate. Le prime console di tutte le generazioni precedenti hanno sempre avuto problemi di surriscaldamento, led rossi, etc etc.


Concordo, mi ricordo nel 2008 quando comprai la PS3 da 40 GB, giocavo a GTA IV e si surriscaldava così tanto fino a bruciarsi l'HD. Poi dopo che mi hanno dato dall'assistenza la nuova PS3 non ho più avuto problemi del genere. La PS3 ha ancora molto da dire ed io devo recuperare molte saghe e giochi. La comprerò tra 2 anni se tutto va bene.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aspettate, aspettate. Le prime console di tutte le generazioni precedenti hanno sempre avuto problemi di surriscaldamento, led rossi, etc etc.



Secondo me son leggende metropolitane, sempre prese al d1 e mai avuto problemi... Poi forse dipende anche come le usi, se giochi ore ed ore di fila magari capitano ste cose


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me son leggende metropolitane, sempre prese al d1 e mai avuto problemi... *Poi forse dipende anche come le usi, se giochi ore ed ore di fila magari capitano ste cose*



Probabile, anche se non dovrebbero comunque accadere...


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Novembre 2013)

Non sono affatto leggende metropolitane, certo non è una cosa che succede a tutte le nuove console in vendità, ma a buona parte si.


----------



## Butcher (17 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non sono affatto leggende metropolitane, certo non è una cosa che succede a tutte le nuove console in vendità, ma a buona parte si.



Si, non acquisterei mai una console al lancio. Meglio aspettare un annetto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Novembre 2013)

Se avesse la retrocompatibilità con i giochi PS3 avrei comprato senza dubbio la PS4, ma attualmente penso di prendere la PS3.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non sono affatto leggende metropolitane, certo non è una cosa che succede a tutte le nuove console in vendità, ma a buona parte si.



Boh, io come detto parlo per esperienza personale, sia la 1 che la 2 e la 3 le ho prese al lancio, mai portate in assistenza


----------



## Tobi (17 Novembre 2013)

Troppi giochi ps3 da finire ancora, speriamo abbassino i prezzi


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Boh, io come detto parlo per esperienza personale, sia la 1 che la 2 e la 3 le ho prese al lancio, mai portate in assistenza


Io ho avuto una sfiga peggiore, l'ho presa un anno dopo il lancio la PS3 e pure mi si è danneggiata facilmente, mentre con quella nuova dell'assistenza ci gioco ancora come un dannato.


----------



## Brain84 (18 Novembre 2013)

Io ho avuto problemi con il lettore della Ps3 comprata praticamente al dayone. Ora come ora sia per disponibilità di tempo sempre minore e per evitare fregature da console troppo giovane, aspetterò almeno fino a marzo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2013)

Ho letto un articolo dove cè scritto che alcuni operai cinesi hanno sabotato di proposito la costruzione di ps4 

Un dipendente cinese ha scritto su un forum:
""Visto che Foxconn non ci tratta bene, noi non tratteremo bene le console PS4. *È già tanto che le console che abbiamo assemblato riescano ad accendersi*"

Idoli se fosse vero!


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto un articolo dove cè scritto che alcuni operai cinesi hanno sabotato di proposito la costruzione di ps4
> 
> Un dipendente cinese ha scritto su un forum:
> ""Visto che Foxconn non ci tratta bene, noi non tratteremo bene le console PS4. *È già tanto che le console che abbiamo assemblato riescano ad accendersi*"
> ...



Se vero, li bruciano vivi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2013)

Si dice che molte PS4 sono state trovate guaste al primo utilizzo. Non può essere un caso.


----------



## O Animal (18 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto un articolo dove cè scritto che alcuni operai cinesi hanno sabotato di proposito la costruzione di ps4
> 
> Un dipendente cinese ha scritto su un forum:
> ""Visto che Foxconn non ci tratta bene, noi non tratteremo bene le console PS4. *È già tanto che le console che abbiamo assemblato riescano ad accendersi*"
> ...



In effetti dalle foto sembra l'allevamento intensivo dei polli...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2013)

Sintetizzando ai massimi livelli, praticamente mesi fa studenti universitari del "Xi'an Technological University North Institute" sono stati obbligati a costruire ps4 per Foxconn per tot mesi, ovviamente hanno detto che erano tutti volantari, spacciando la cosa tipo tirocinio anche se stavano in catena di montaggio e un rifiuto avrebbe avuto ripercussioni nel percorso di studi.
Chi ha scritto quel messaggio poi l'ha fatto su un sito legato all'università, thread subito chiuso, immagino per non allarmare gli acquirenti. 

Comunque se è vero, hanno fatto solo bene!


----------

